# Parent Super Visa



## santa002 (May 23, 2009)

Hi

We are applying to visit Canada to see family on a super visa ( rent our house out at home ). We do not understand how its a a 10 yr visa but you can stay for up to 2 years. What do you do then ? come home for ??? and you can then go back or can you stay on.. Would really appreciate hearing from anyone who has done this.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

How does the parent and grandparent super visa differ from a multiple entry visa? 

You can visit your family for upto 2 years at a time with this visa and then you need to leave the country.


----------



## santa002 (May 23, 2009)

How long for ? Day...week..month ? I can't find any detail ? Someone told me you can extend the 2 year,... Again I can't find any detail... Thx for reply


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

santa002 said:


> How long for ? Day...week..month ? I can't find any detail ? Someone told me you can extend the 2 year,... Again I can't find any detail... Thx for reply


This from website of immigration company regarding extentions:









Super Visas


A super visa is a multiple entry visitor visa specifically for the parents and grandparents of Canadian citizens and permanent residents.




www.canadim.com


----------



## santa002 (May 23, 2009)

Thanks for your response.. I have seen this but I really do no understand it... Can I apply to stay another year if I want.. 6 months ? I'm assuming it can be refused even if you have insurance etc... Or can you just do 2 years and re apply for another 2 as it's a 10 yr visa


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

santa002 said:


> Thanks for your response.. I have seen this but I really do no understand it... Can I apply to stay another year if I want.. 6 months ? I'm assuming it can be refused even if you have insurance etc... Or can you just do 2 years and re apply for another 2 as it's a 10 yr visa


Sorry, don't know. I can only guess that you input what extention you want. As you say, any application can be refused. The super visa has some pretty high levels of criteria -insurance, money to fund your stay - so if the authorities don't think you can afford to stay any longer they can refuse you.


----------



## santa002 (May 23, 2009)

Really appreciate your help... But this is the question I really have... If it said you can extend for ** and you must leave the country for at least *** before returning it would be clear but I cannot find that, nor have I been able to find anyone who has done it....


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

santa002 said:


> Really appreciate your help... But this is the question I really have... If it said you can extend for ** and you must leave the country for at least *** before returning it would be clear but I cannot find that, nor have I been able to find anyone who has done it....


Same here .... quick consult with immigration company?


----------



## santa002 (May 23, 2009)

Yes I think it's the only way . I will have to find one..... We are many 1000s of Km from Canada....


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

santa002 said:


> Yes I think it's the only way . I will have to find one..... We are many 1000s of Km from Canada....


Your family in Canada can do it for you.....


----------



## santa002 (May 23, 2009)

Yes...my son is in Halifax... I know he would but I like to do things like this myself, as it's us coming over, we have not seen any family or friends there now for over 2 years... We Also have to rent our home out here, hence we really wanted 3 yrs..... Once in a lifetime trip...east to west and back.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

santa002 said:


> Really appreciate your help... But this is the question I really have... If it said you can extend for ** and you must leave the country for at least *** before returning it would be clear but I cannot find that


AFAIK there is no minimum amount of time between visits for foreigners from visa free countries, however, border officials have the authority to deny entry if they suspect that someone is violating the terms of the visa. Basically you need to be just visiting and not trying to immigrate (even though many foreigners use it as a spring board to immigration. 

I'm not sure whether there are any other special rules for the Super Visa.

Yes, I know it is a weird system.


----------



## rajat.tiwari (Sep 29, 2012)

Visa of any kind does not automatically guarantees admission or right to stay for a certain period of time. It is just an affirmation that you would most probably be allowed to enter the issuing country if you present yourself to a border control officer.
10 years imply you can try to get in for 10 years.
2 years imply that the border control officer would let you in at most for 2 years (then off-course you can apply for extension on reasonable grounds).
Unlike tourist visa, super visa is sort of a family reunion visa but still the premise is that you would visit family, have quality time together but there is intent to go back (and then potentially come back again in the 10 year window).
As I stated earlier if you can enter the country or not and how long can you stay when let in is mostly at the discretion of the border control officer and the impression he gets. So if you just finish the 2 years go to state side Niagara falls and come back it is possible that the officer might consider this as gaming the system and may not give you full 2 years even if it is a super visa. He might give a few weeks or months. 
If you are in the country for say 5 years in the last 5 and a half the officer might just deny you entry. 
It is entirely possible that every time you get 2 years and you can just exit and turn right around but the flip side is a possibility too. 
Like I said it depends on the officer and what they consider as visa misuse.

Having said all of that I think in good faith that initial 2 years and an extension of 1 year is very likely to be granted so you should be able to rent out your place back home for 3 years in all probability.
Thanks,
Rajat


----------



## santa002 (May 23, 2009)

Thank you for the input... I wish I could hear from people who may have done this, successful or not....


----------



## fmarie (8 mo ago)

Did you ever find an answer to this or more experience? My mother will be in the same situation.


----------



## santa002 (May 23, 2009)

fmarie said:


> Did you ever find an answer to this or more experience? My mother will be in the same situation.


I researched this subject.. The answer is, there is no definitive rule. You go to Canada for up to 2 years, 3 months before you have to leave you can apply to extend, you may get the extension you want or it can be refused. The bottom line is you have to be prepared to leave at the 2 year point. No one can answer how long you have to be out of the country before you can go back for another 2 years. I have spoken to lawyers on this subject and they say different things and will always give you there Öpinion" "but no hard facts


----------

